# Erics tapes, have they helped you?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2001)

Erics tapes, have they helped you?Whats on them?I`m a stress induced IBS D suffer.Just wondering if they might help me.How much are they?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

I've been greatly helped by the tapes. I finished them a couple of weeks ago.While not a cure, at this point I would say I have seen about a 60% or greater improvement in my symptoms and am still noticing improvements after completion.Stef.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2001)

Hi StillKicking







Yes, the hypno tapes helped me a great deal, and I have been almost free of IBS symptoms since I did the course a year ago.







To clear something up .... the "IBS Audio 100 Program" (commonly known as "Mike's Tapes")are produced by Mike Mahoney, a reputable British hypnotherapist who specialises in treating IBS, and has had success with thousands of patients in his practice over here in the UK. Eric was the first member of the board to try them, and he had such great success with them that he now maintains Mike's website in his capacity as a webmaster. If you click on the blue and white box (top left) this will take you to the website, where you will find the details you asked about.Eric also moderates the CBT, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum ("Hop to" at the bottom of the page). If you haven't already done so, I would suggest you go take a look there.







Julie------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Yes, definitely. I finished them a year ago, and I am about 90% better. They have done wonders to help, and I'd recommend them to anyone.Check out the CBT, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stickkicking, As Julie mentioned the tapes are from a clinical hypnotherapist Mike Mahoney in the uk who specializes in IBS.I have been working with him as his webmaster for a while now. The tapes have helped me 85 to 90% in total symtom reduction from pain predominate IBS C and D.We are also going to be bundling the the tapes with DR Bolens book in a day or two. Her book is excellent and is more of a CBT approach, that we feel combines two well researched and effective IBS management treatments. ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Thanks to all that replyed.It sounds like I need to try these tapes.ThanksFellow Suffer....StillKicking


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Mike's tapes are the only thing I've found to be of any real benefit to me in treating IBS. I mean nothing worked before this. I can't say I'm completely better yet but I know they have definitely made a difference in making my life more bearable. I still am not done the program and I'm confident I will improve a lot more after I'm done with the tapes. You're a fool if you don't try them. No offense meant to anyone but you are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Are the tapes predominantly helpful with pain and that aspect of IBS or do they also address/ help reduce the anxiety type problems i.e. always needing to have a bathroom nearby?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The Cog. Behav. Therapy I did which appears to me to be working on some of the same things as the Hypnotherapy, but from a different angle, did wonders for reducing my pain.The best thing about the Mind-Body therapies is that the effect lasts after the treatment is over for alot of people. That is you don't go back to they way you were when the sessions end. I continued to improve over the 2 years following my CBT. I'm doing hypnotherapy tapes now to see if I can eliminate the last of the medication that I am taking and still maintain remission.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

hopefool, we have a forum on cbt/hypno and anxiety if you go to the hop to forum and pull down the menu. You can also access other forums that way.The tapess are very complex in there make up and address the whole condition of IBS the symptoms and the anxiety. We can address any specific questions you may have however. Hope that helps. ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2001)

I am in agreement with everyone else that wrote about the tapes. Thirty years ago today IBS started for me with the birth of my first child. After that many years I didnï¿½t hold a lot of hope that this thing could be turned around by the tapes but I gave it a try. I noticed a difference after listening to the very first tape. I havenï¿½t finished the program yet but my attitude is changed remarkably as far as going places, eating out etc. I am much more at ease. I only medicate myself occasionally now - a single Imodium before eating out, after years of using lomotil heavily. I am continuing to improve and am completely happy that I started this program. I couldnï¿½t be more grateful that there is someone out there like Mike who helps us.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Carney, glad to hear they helped you too. I had refractory IBS for thirty years and they did it for me, and I was amazed like you that the tapes/hypnotherapy would be my solution.Glad your better and stay well. If you can post to the other forum sometime that would be great.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Mike's tapes have changed my life. I have one now.







A year after finishing the tapes, I am D-free, and the anxiety is at least 90% improved. For my detailed story see the post on the CBT, Anxiety, Hypno forum at: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000017.html AZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

HI All,Many thanks to you all for your comments, they mean alot to me.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

I have to say that I was really skeptical when I first heard about the tapes on this Board. I have been suffering from IBS-d since 1998 and had tried all the conventional treatments (well, not all, but lots of them). By last March (2000) I was feeling very distraught and decided that I needed to give the tapes a try. I was feeling really miserable and nothing else was working, so I thought, what the heck, I'll give them a try. The tapes (actually, CDs in my case) have been really helpful. The key is to use them regularly-- they reduced my overall stress and that in turn helped with the IBS. Plus, they help you regain a positive attitude towards life. I would recommend them to anyone suffering from IBS. I take them with me everywhere. Unfortunately, I left two of the CDs behind in California (I'm in NY now), so I'll have to wait until June to use them again, but I can't wait until I do!


----------



## cook (Dec 2, 2000)

Do you just go along with your normal routine while listening to the tapes or do you have to really concentrate on them. Just exactly how do they work? Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

There are three two-sided tapes. Each side is roughly thirty to thirty five minutes long. A schedule is included with the tapes that lists the order in which to listen to the tapes. Basically, you listen to one a day and repeat the tapes per schedule. A few days in the schedule you do not listen to a tape at all. You need to concentrate on the tapes so I wouldn't advise listening while you are doing anything else.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Cook:Carney is right. The purpose of the tapes is to put you into a hypnotic state so you can relax, so it's defeating that purpose if you listen while doing other things.They are very relaxing. I almost always fall asleep while listening.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Albion and Carney, I am very pleased to hear you are doing well.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

